
Thank HN: You guys are the reason I made it through the SAT today - mkaic
I’m a 17 year old high school student living in California, and while I’m no hacker, I find interesting articles on HN every day, and have been doing so for over a year now.<p>So anyways, I took the SAT today, and midway through the test I realized that out of the ten or so texts and references I was made to read, three or four of them were news outlets’ covers of scientific papers on various topics. While reading these, I noticed it came significantly easier to me than I would have suspected, and then I realized why.<p>Those articles are the exact type of thing I browse through every day on this site. Over the past year, this community has taught me how to read and interpret scientific literature, and I just wanted to say thank you for that, because now you might be the reason I get into my college of choice.<p>Cheers!
======
applecrazy
That's awesome! I remember taking the SAT 1.5 years ago and noticing the
correlation between my supplementary readings (i.e. HN posts) and the stuff on
the actual test. Now I'm in college, and reading documentation and ML papers
is significantly easier for me.

Ideally, you should be able to take the same knowledge and prepare for the
PSAT/NMSQT, which can result in large scholarships. If you have any questions
about the actual process, I can share some of my experiences with you (link in
profile).

Good luck with your college search and applications.

~~~
mkaic
Thanks, I’m going to need all the luck I can get!

